# Error when opening Word 2007



## mickey369 (Sep 17, 2005)

When i open Word, i'm getting the following error:

Microsoft Office Word cannot open the thesaurus. Microsoft Office Word cannot install the necessary files due to Windows Installer error 1605.
This action is only valid for products that are currently installed.

I then need to click OK about 5 times for it to stop popping up. I then am able to use Word.


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Try this:

*Solve 'Windows Installer Error 1605' Word 2003*

***Pleas quit any running programs.***

*First Step:*

*Show Hidden Files And Files*


Click *Start*
Click *My Computer*
On the menu bar click on *Tools*, and then *Folder Options*.
Click on the tab *View*
Underneath _Show Hidden files and folders_ select *Show Hidden files and folders*
Click *Apply*, then *Ok*


*Second Step:*


Click *Start*
Click *My Computer*
Double click on *C:\ Drive*
Double click on *Documents and Settings*
Double click on Your Username
The Double click on *Application data*
Double click on *Microsoft*
Double click on *Word*
Double click on *Startup folder*
On the _Menu bar_ click *File*
Hover over *New*, and then click *Folder*
Call the Folder *Temp* and on the keyboard press *Enter*


Click the first template that is listed in the *Startup folder*, and then move it to the *Temp* folder.
Try to start *Word*.
_If Word starts successfully, you have removed the conflicting template. If you receive an error message, repeat steps 5 through 7 until Word starts successfully._

After you have determined which template causes the conflict, move all the non-conflicting templates from the *Temp* folder to the *Startup* folder.
Click the *Temp folder*, and then press *DELETE*.


----------

